# Replacing stock battery



## timknwrestlr112 (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone replaced there stock battery with a kinetik or other brand battery that was bigger than the stock battery? If so can you post the dimensions or picture of it in the car. I am looking to replace my battery with a kinetik khc2000 or khc 2400. Anyone one have any advice or comments about that please let me know. Thanks alot


----------



## Nosmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking for the same info here. So far, I have not been able to find an answer. When I do, I'll follow up on your thread as well.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I think our battery under the hood is a group 47 battery if that helps.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I plan on replacing my front battery with an interstate then adding a kinetics 1800 watt battery in the trunk.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We do have room underhood for a larger battery. The battery box is a lot larger than it needs to be, and the metal thing spacing the battery can move. Measure where it can move to, and match that with dimensions for a new, larger battery. Should work.


----------



## JFOXTON (Jul 31, 2016)

I picked up a "blem" battery from a Interstate Service center for $40 with a 6 month warranty. I went for the $20 removal and installation fee. I'm going to stop by and have them check it as we go into winter here in Rochester, NY. I believe it was a marine type battery. I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel with 170,000 on it. I drove about 70K miles since it was installed.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Slightly on topic,is any Optima battery overkill for a Cruze?


----------



## kaneabel (May 5, 2018)

You should be ok with installing an Optima battery. Just as long as the battery meets the minimum CA and CCA ratings for the car you'll be ok. The way your electrical system works is everything runs off the battery and the alternator charges it. It's why if your battery is bad your car can continue to run. Now if you have a good battery but a bad alternator your car may start but then its just a countdown to how long it'll take the drain the battery down since the alternator isn't charging it.


----------

